# Dent removal



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

So I was swiped in a car park, the other driver did a runner, no note or anything. There was a lot of paint transfer and I have started to clay and removed quite a bit, by the time I have finished claying and machine polishing, I don't think that there is going to be any damage to my paint work, so no scratch as it were, but I am still going to be left with a big dent. What is the best way to get rid of the dent?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Look for a local PDR expert, prefably one with a few years experience and doesn't solely rely on a glue gun. 
If he can't do it he can guide you in the right direction, sorry to hear about your car park damage also!


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

Has anyone tried those glue gun kits, or suction cup devices? Should I try taking off the interior of the door and pushing it out?


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

hi mate suction cup wont work on that. and the glue gun kits from ebay are not good. don't get me wrong some of the mini lifters and slide hammers are decent but the tabs and especially glue are usually terrible. if you try to just push that out from behind it wont come out right at all, will need crowns removed as well as pushing in the right areas. best to get a PDR guy from round your area to fix it. youtube makes glue pulling look easy lol. PDR guy will get that sorted from what I can see though


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

pdrpaul said:


> hi mate suction cup wont work on that. and the glue gun kits from ebay are not good. don't get me wrong some of the mini lifters and slide hammers are decent but the tabs and especially glue are usually terrible. if you try to just push that out from behind it wont come out right at all, will need crowns removed as well as pushing in the right areas. best to get a PDR guy from round your area to fix it. youtube makes glue pulling look easy lol. PDR guy will get that sorted from what I can see though


Any idea of roughly what that would cost?


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have used a PDR guy in my area and he charges £80 per panel or does a deal if more than one panel needing work would get that out no issues


----------



## Evo414 (Apr 18, 2016)

I knew a bloke who does the whole car for a set price. I've seen some dents in my time and he got them out. Not sure on your location but he was bristol based

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

There is a place called Dentrix that isn’t too far from me, so I think I will give them a visit and see what they say.


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

CLCC said:


> There is a place called Dentrix that isn't too far from me, so I think I will give them a visit and see what they say.


dentrix are well regarded in training etc. think your man will be rob heard so cant go to wrong. post up the after pics


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Did my training with John @ Dentrix... There based in Alton Hampshire


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

Slammedorion said:


> Did my training with John @ Dentrix... There based in Alton Hampshire


Well they used to be based near me but they moved! Now I'll have to try and find someone local. I tried paintlessdent.co.uk I sent them a photo, but they said it was too bad to be repaired, what do others think? Is it repairable?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I see your from Cambs ......
It might be worth you trying www.thedentmen.com and having a word with Aaron :thumb:


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

It doesn’t seem as though anyone wants the work?


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

The people who replied say that its too big for PDR, how much do people think it might cost at a body shop?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's not too big for PDR chum. Get a second opinion. I've had much bigger taken out of Mrs Cooks car. I'll see if I can find the thread. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Here you go bud. This is what I got taken out.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=352341&highlight=Door

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

Cookies said:


> That's not too big for PDR chum. Get a second opinion. I've had much bigger taken out of Mrs Cooks car. I'll see if I can find the thread.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Well I've tried two around here and they both said no, the third one didn't even bother to reply 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

